# Who going hamm ?



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

So who is going to hamm ? 
We will be there, say hi if you see me.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> So who is going to hamm ?
> We will be there, say hi if you see me.


I'm going :lol2: you going on coach or driving?


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm going  
can't wait not long to go now theres a few snakes with my name on them LOL 
paula


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

im going with JC exotics coach ill be the sober one!!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm going, already bought loads, so i'll just be window shopping and collecting.
Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> I'm going
> can't wait not long to go now theres a few snakes with my name on them LOL
> paula


See you there Paula :2thumb:


----------



## tribolonotus001 (Mar 16, 2007)

Will be there, standing behind the big neon blue CPR stand! I'm sure I'll seeya at the bar hogboy
Deano


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Im going by driving, well im getting a lift lol. 
tribolonotus, you know what your taking with you ? 

Yer i am trying not to window shop just going see what i like lol, more going for the experinse not hoping to come back with anything (says that now lol) Already been on some german classifieds and wow lol


----------



## lisafay (Apr 16, 2009)

goin again - it's a hell of a long drive from ireland!!! 

Learned the last time to prebook my important stuff, so shoul be stress-free browsin this time 

Anyone else stayin at the mercure?


----------



## russianrats (Mar 18, 2007)

i am going toooooo 
driving


----------



## tribolonotus001 (Mar 16, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> Im going by driving, well im getting a lift lol.
> tribolonotus, you know what your taking with you ?
> 
> Yer i am trying not to window shop just going see what i like lol, more going for the experinse not hoping to come back with anything (says that now lol) Already been on some german classifieds and wow lol


Darren is sorting the final details out tomorrow guessing the royals morphs, boas,retics a few gtps and the awesome albino bts! What you after?
Deano


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

im going :2thumb:


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

Were going!


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

im going with JC Exotics:2thumb:


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

im going too:2thumb:

if you see a fella with a bright orange/tangerine plaster cast on his left arm that will be me!! (say hi):lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I can't go until Dec, gutted! Have a great time though everyone


----------



## givemeawoopwoop (Jul 3, 2009)

im going :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

louodge said:


> im going too:2thumb:
> 
> if you see a fella with a bright orange/tangerine plaster cast on his left arm that will be me!! (say hi):lol2:


cos some one was messing about on roller blades lol


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> cos some one was messing about on roller blades lol


 hmmmmm!!!!! your gonna remind me about this for a long time arn't you:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

yep haha well it is ur fault :lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

bloodcorn said:


> See you there Paula :2thumb:


 See you there hun  
p x


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

I will be at hamm ........... after some more Amphibians n maybe some more Reptiles

Its going to be so much fun!!!!


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll be there - going up with coachtotheshow.com

Looking forward to it, will be my first time


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

I am flying this year, could be fun !


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Im Going!:2thumb:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

cannotstopbuyingballs said:


> I am flying this year, could be fun !


me too, it'll be my 3rd time -)


----------



## tribolonotus001 (Mar 16, 2007)

cannotstopbuyingballs said:


> I am flying this year, could be fun !


Scared of hights are we LOL
see ya Saturday, maybe you can buy me a pint at the bar in the evening?
Deano


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Sid vicious said:


> im going with JC exotics coach ill be the sober one!!


You really are a lousy liar!


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

I have spent loads already, collecting a nice Albino Hognose Male and a Het Female, and more burms, surprise surprise eh :lol2: Me and mine will be wearing black shirts with JC Exotics on them, come say hi to us


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I might wear my dendroworld.co.uk t-shirt with a big dartfrog on it.
Dont know what i want at the moment, too much to chose from, and i just found out im skint lol


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

I will be there :2thumb: picking up some boas and retics me thinks :whistling2:


----------



## luke1983 (Aug 25, 2008)

Is the show on this saturday?


----------



## JRoss (Aug 31, 2009)

Could someone tell me how Hamm compares to the IHC Doncaster show?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

JRoss said:


> Could someone tell me how Hamm compares to the IHC Doncaster show?


No comparison, 20000+ sq meters, 12000 visitors and more than geckos corns and boas


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

JRoss said:


> Could someone tell me how Hamm compares to the IHC Doncaster show?


It's a bit like asking how the local band at the pub compares to watching U2 in front of 150,000 people in London compares.... there isn't really a comparison that adequately describes it. Hamm is the ultimate reptile showcase really of practically every reptile & morph available captive bred worldwide.


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

We will be driving over friday via harwich- hook of holland- hamm....cant wait..im picking up some c/b phelsuma serraticaudas and an adult harlaquin cresty pair ,plus some other stuff too, cant wait!!!!!!....
BUT....be aware of the stenna line ferry from harwich tho guys as it has been dry docked on the saturday ,we had to change our booking,.....double check your tickets if this is your method of travel ...still cant wait,,wish i had more munny!!!!!!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

We'll be there  Picking up an import from the US. Should be really good and I can't wait. It will be good to see a load of our European friends again!

Ads


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

adsclarke said:


> We'll be there  Picking up an import from the US. Should be really good and I can't wait. It will be good to see a load of our European friends again!
> 
> Ads


Hey Adam I've decided I can't go :whistling2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Counting the hours now leaving for Ashford at 7ish can't wait let the Hamm fun commence LOL
paula


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I leave in an hour lol, long weekend here.


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

Leaving for Birmingham in an hour and a half 

Excitedd!


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

Molly75 said:


> Counting the hours now leaving for Ashford at 7ish can't wait let the Hamm fun commence LOL
> paula


I'll be at the Ashford pick up too! :2thumb:

x


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

leaving at 6.30pm cant wait :2thumb:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

sacredart said:


> I'll be at the Ashford pick up too! :2thumb:
> 
> x


 Cool see you there : victory:
not to long to go now  

paula x


----------



## Tung Chung (Apr 10, 2009)

Leaving now for a pick up in Bristol and then to ashford. See you all there!


----------

